# HomeLink Programming tip - Open the Frunk!



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

There have been a few things to get used to since I took delivery of my Model 3, but the task that has caused me hours of frustration was programming my HomeLink gate and garage door codes!

I followed the instructions on my Model 3 screen carefully MANY times, including using new the batteries in my remotes. 

Of the 2 codes that I needed the car to learn from the remote, only once did the headlights flash, and in that instance the result was not successful.

I tried the method that HomeLink.com specified for the Model 3 -- which suggest multiple cycles of "press for 2 seconds and then release", versus the Model 3's instruction of continuous press.

I read a single post on TMC (found by Google) that suggested programming the remote with the frunk open -- there were no follow-up posts with other's experiences.

I used the onscreen instructions, except the frunk was open, and my remote was "aimed" at the latch slot.

Each of the two buttons/codes caused the headlights to flash -- and they worked.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think the most important key is fresh batteries in the remotes and they tend to work right away.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think the most important key is fresh batteries in the remotes and they tend to work right away.


Maybe it was the vintage of the gear (2004-ish).

Could it be related to the existence or not of a front plate? I have one.

But I tried multiple clickers and did replace the batteries on one of them (new, name brand CR2032's).

Extremely frustrating (multiple sessions over a few days, with no success at all for either code).

Until I opened the frunk and aimed the clicker at the slot where the latch was -- then each of the two codes (gate and garage) took first time, within seconds.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MarkB said:


> Maybe it was the vintage of the gear (2004-ish).
> 
> Could it be related to the existence or not of a front plate? I have one.
> 
> ...


That's really strange ... they tell you to point at the front passenger side beneath the headlight so a front plate shouldn't matter


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's really strange ... they tell you to point at the front passenger side beneath the headlight so a front plate shouldn't matter


When I did mine, the instruction said front center iirc. (At lease am sure it did not say passenger below the headlight)


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> When I did mine, the instruction said front center iirc. (At lease am sure it did not say passenger below the headlight)


I had to get a bit to the left of center to get mine to link to the car


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

MarkB said:


> There have been a few things to get used to since I took delivery of my Model 3, but the task that has caused me hours of frustration was programming my HomeLink gate and garage door codes!
> 
> I read a single post on TMC (found by Google) that suggested programming the remote with the frunk open -- there were no follow-up posts with other's experiences.
> 
> ...


@MarkB thank you! thank you! thank you! for the suggestion. The very first time I tried to send the signal to from the remote to the car it worked, but I did not have the car outside of the garage to get the opener to learn the car. I decided to delete the setup and start fresh with fresh batteries. Over 3 separate nights I tried to redo step one and get the signal from the remote to the car without success. I felt like Clark Griswold trying to get the Christmas lights lit! Popping the FRUNK did the trick for me and don't think it really matters where you point the remote after doing that. Maybe the frunk just acts enough like a Faraday cage that it blocks the remote signal.

There may be other places to point the remote at when trying to get it to learn that doesn't require popping the frunk, but I tried point to the passenger side of the nose several times and that didn't help. Tesla really should really add some troubleshooting tips in the procedures or add some steps that make it easier. I'm sure I'm not going to be the only person to struggle setting this up.


----------



## wonder (Nov 17, 2021)

m3_4_wifey said:


> @MarkB thank you! thank you! thank you! for the suggestion. The very first time I tried to send the signal to from the remote to the car it worked, but I did not have the car outside of the garage to get the opener to learn the car. I decided to delete the setup and start fresh with fresh batteries. Over 3 separate nights I tried to redo step one and get the signal from the remote to the car without success. I felt like Clark Griswold trying to get the Christmas lights lit! Popping the FRUNK did the trick for me and don't think it really matters where you point the remote after doing that. Maybe the frunk just acts enough like a Faraday cage that it blocks the remote signal.
> 
> There may be other places to point the remote at when trying to get it to learn that doesn't require popping the frunk, but I tried point to the passenger side of the nose several times and that didn't help. Tesla really should really add some troubleshooting tips in the procedures or add some steps that make it easier. I'm sure I'm not going to be the only person to struggle setting this up.


I love this site. I took the advice to open the frunk and I was able to program the garage door opener. Thanks for the input! Very helpful…


----------



## Ej Val (4 mo ago)

MarkB said:


> Maybe it was the vintage of the gear (2004-ish).
> 
> Could it be related to the existence or not of a front plate? I have one.
> 
> ...


Tried once normally with no luck, came in here, I figured somebody had to have had the same issue. Opened up the FRUNK and BAM! 1st try programmed. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Ej Val said:


> Tried once normally with no luck, came in here, I figured somebody had to have had the same issue. Opened up the FRUNK and BAM! 1st try programmed. Thanks a bunch


Same here!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I don't remember the pressing two seconds and release, I tend to remember pressing until the lights flash.


----------



## Ej Val (4 mo ago)

Just hold it until lights flash.


----------

